# Pike county illinois



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Allgold.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Allgold (Jan 24, 2012)

*Thanks for the Welcome!*



Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


Appreciate the weLcome. Thank you!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bowhunterray (Oct 25, 2010)

Watch out in Pike County Illinois I've hunted in Adams for the last 10 years - Pike and Adams are shot up - your lucky to shoot a 130 class buck let alone a 150" - the outfitters for years have only shot the bucks and no doe so the result is messed up genetics and way out of whack buck to doe ratios i seen 100 deer opening day of shotgun and the biggest buck was a 120" so i saw another 15 bucks but prolly 80 doe and to me hunting good private ground and have not shot a buck in the last 3 years because of poorly managed ground all around me and there is a hunter in every little set of woods sucks -this is what i hear from everyone all around - unless ur hunting a 1000 acre chunk !!! - so i'm not going back to illinois - and the going rate is 30 per acre and everybody will tell you there land is awesome untill you hunt it for a few years and find out different - i would do some research and find a different location all together !!! - defite buyer beware


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Welcome 2 AT!*


----------

